#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Yokogawa CENTUM CS 3000 R3

## bryandown

I found this on the web

YOKOGAWA Centum cs3000 keycode for software installation with simulation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Yokogawa CENTUM CS 3000 R3.02.30 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Instructions
You can create and simulate only one (1) FCS and and more than one HIS in a single PC..
what You need..:
1. CS3000 Software Medium R3.x.xx (I think old version it's not function)
2. Cd Key in Flopy disk

How to install :
1. Insert Softwrae Medium cdrom.
2. Insert Cd key to drive A or flopy driver
3. Run setup at Software medium cdrom.
4. Follow the instruction, If ask ID.. just open cd key file"Revision.KCD" with notepad and you can find where the ID.. Very Happy
5. At installation proccess, program will ask for "next Cd key" or "next Software medium". just select "No" option.


6. After finish do not select operator keyboard and com port just skip it.
7. Installation finish, and restart.

How to use Simulation:
1.After PC restrat, you can see small icon intray ( you will find it)
2.Select "Start--> Program-->Yokogawa Centum-->System View"
3.Program opened and dialog box appear that you do not have Project .
4.Select yes to create project and follow the instruction..( read manual for creation project, FCS and HIS)
5. After project has created, you can beginning run simulation..See More: Yokogawa CENTUM CS 3000 R3

----------


## Poohy

Dear friends,
May you give me a link for downloading the full engineering training course with Application examples for Centum CS3000

----------


## mrsworx1

Dear fiend,

Cant donload the keycode anymore,cn you pls send it by email.

TQ!!

----------


## ashkan23

so gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddd
perfect

----------


## ffirat

At first thank you for your sharing. Good job :Smile: ). Is it possible to make it more than one FCS. I installed and I want to use it in a project which includes more than one FCS. Thank you

----------


## cytech

Hi all,

Cannot download the keycode anymore, kindly please upload.

Regards
Cy

----------


## Enigmamyvs

I cannot download the Keycode... Help, please....!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Enigmamyvs

Hi, can be simulated with the CS3000 without being connected to a physical FCS?, ie, to simulate a single project at a computer in my house, and then implement the project on an industrial scale for example ... is urgent... HELLPPPPP PLEASEEEEEE :Suspicion:

----------


## vivekmit

while installing that is while the set up file is running, i get this message " Server service and please check whether the server started " ..wat does it mean, plz some one help me out and i m eagerly waiting for this software to be installed in my pc

----------


## abkader

thks for everyones kind effort

----------


## abkader

can i get cd key mailed which was not deleted in rapidshare

----------


## unuanume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abkader

thnx for ur reply

See More: Yokogawa CENTUM CS 3000 R3

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

can u provide 4shared or mediafire link.

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

links for download trainings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] provided by Mohammad Nam Avar)

----------


## dorival_freire

thnx for ur reply

----------


## affi01

i cant get it to run. get error "vhfNthmi.dll could not be found".

----------


## alipoor99

Thankkkkkkkkkk yooooooooooooooou.

----------


## rollojeff

the link to Centum 3000rs is not linking. Could anyone pls post in a link to download Centum 3000.

----------


## hasanbarim

> Dear friends,
> May you give me a link for downloading the full engineering training course with Application examples for Centum CS3000



You can find engineering course at the below link...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dorival_freire

anybody can re-up the Yokogawa Centum CS 3000?

Thanks

----------


## khalid655

Dear all,

can any body reupload again.

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

really anyone please re upload it?

----------


## ddynamic

Simulation is Available in Centum VP not in CS3000

----------


## amir petro

Hi my friends

 I can't download the keycode anymore, kindly please upload or mail it to me
pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse

amir.nezhadmoghaddam@gmail.com




best regardsSee More: Yokogawa CENTUM CS 3000 R3

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends,

If you need Yokogawa DCS and Saftey systems software with valid keycode you can send email to me:

CENTUM VP R5
ProSAFE-RS R3

are available.

Email: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends,

If you need Yokogawa DCS and Saftey systems software with valid keycode you can send email to me:

CENTUM VP R5
ProSAFE-RS R3

CENTUM VP Training Manual
ProSAFE-RS Training Manual

are available.

Email: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------

